# Bannerrotation selber machen?



## Kharim (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wie sieht eine Bannerrotation nach Zeit in html-code aus
Ich brauche das jetzt nicht für ein Banner, sondern für andere Grafiken, die nach ner Zeit wechseln sollen...


Schonmal Danke,
Kharim


----------



## Loomis (24. Juli 2005)

mit nur html geht das nicht.


----------



## Kharim (25. Juli 2005)

und wie dann


----------



## Ultraflip (25. Juli 2005)

Da gibts schon ein fertiges Script zu in den Tutorials ... PHP-Codeschnipsel -> "Randomsplash" oder so ... Aber einfach rauskopieren klappt eh nicht 

Aber mit ein bisschen Programmierverständnis ist das schnell angepasst ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

